# The Last Prophecy - Horae Apocalypticae



## JM (May 14, 2020)

The abridged edition of Horae Apocalypticae has been republished. You may read some of it here - https://books.google.ht/books?id=X1Z-DwAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=fr#v=onepage&q&f=false





__





Horae Apocalypticae - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

